# removal fragment in scalp



## jsharkey (Apr 8, 2011)

I am trying to find a cpt code for removal bullet fragments in scalp the 20100 series does not have anything for the scalp and the physican is also closing with a deep layered closure. I could go the the skin section any ideas

Any help appreciated:    confused:


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Apr 8, 2011)

10121? Not that great an option though


----------



## susanp (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks as though the best code would be a complex repair code for the scalp (codes 13120-13122).


----------



## lodawnyoung (Sep 4, 2013)

I would look at 20520 or 20525.


----------

